# Spartan vs. Predator



## Spartan27 (Nov 2, 2006)

The very best Spartan with full battle gear against a Predator alien creature without his technology, just some of his hand to hand combat weapons.

I say the Spartan brings him down in 2-5 minutes...


----------



## HoopyFrood (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh well without his technology, then yeah the Spartan! Poor Predator...Give him his technology, with his invisible gadget and his heat seeking stuff and his cra-ray-ze weapons, and the Spartan's a dead man....in fact a whole legion of them are dead...Love the Predator...really need to watch that film again, its been far too many years since I did.


----------



## Spartan27 (Nov 2, 2006)

Sure the cra-z alien stuff and laser gadgets would do a number, but it would be realyy fun to see the big Predator actually get his backside smacked bad.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Nov 3, 2006)

Ok, I get it - you like Spartans. 
However, the Predator is incredibly strong and even without laser cannon and invisibility thingy is a skilled hunter, adept at ambush. The Spartan is a warrior, not a hunter. _If_ he saw him coming, he _may_ do ok, but more likely the first time he'll be aware of the Predator is when that discus-thingy slices his head off.


----------



## Spartan27 (Nov 3, 2006)

This is Spartan27...actually my ancestors were from Sparta.

He wouldn't slice off his head, the discus would get stuck in his brooze shield and then it would be all over for the big guy....the spartan would slice him up as sushi....


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Nov 3, 2006)

If all you're going to do is go "Woo, yeah! Spartans rock!" and refuse to entertain any contrary opinions then there's no point anyone responding to your posts, is there?


----------



## HoopyFrood (Nov 3, 2006)

But to be fair, Spartan27 didn't just go "woo, yeah!" but did come back with a valid idea. 
Although I do feel that this thread will probably grind yo a halt soon, I'm sorry, but it's not a conversation that everyone will feel inclined to get into, it's a bit too specific!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 3, 2006)

Danny Glover did it despite the Predator with his tech.

I say Danny Glover would crush the Spartan, too, without his armour and sword.


----------



## Paige Turner (Nov 3, 2006)

The Predator is too big, too strong, and too weapons-savvy to lose to a Spartan. The Spartans were game, but to a Predator, a Spartan would look like a wild-eyed, caffeine-driven shuttlecock. The Predator would toy with him for amusement, but the bottom line would be another skull on the wall and a bronze helmet to use as a carafe.

_IF _the Spartan had seen the movie, and had time to cover himself with mud, he might be able to escape a gruesome death, but that would be the best he could hope for.


----------



## Spartan27 (Nov 3, 2006)

This is Spartan27....I did say that the Predator would have no technology at his disposal only hand-to-hand combat stuff, and if that is the case, did I hear sushi anyway..or should I say crab cakes?


----------



## Paige Turner (Nov 3, 2006)

So, is the Predator empty-handed, or does he have his wrist-knife thing and his telescoping-spear deal? If he's empty-handed and the Spartan has knife, sword and shield, then the edge goes to the Spartan. If the Predator is (appropriately, in this context) afforded the afore-mentioned weapons, I don't see how the Spartan stands much of a chance. I'm sure your family are nice people, and I applaud your home-team spirit, but the cold reality is that your warrior would be in tough against a seven-foot-tall adversary who can lift Arnold Schwarzenegger with one hand.


----------



## Spartan27 (Nov 3, 2006)

Hello Paige..this is Spartan27,

I will allow the Predator his spear and his telescopic hand blades but that's it, maybe I'll throw in the discus for good measure,

The Arnold (steriod man) is not a Spartan from 480 BC. And basically in hand to hand combat with no weapons would have ended Arnold in a heart beat.

No head or helmut trophy for the Predator this time, probably would have better luck against a Roman.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Nov 3, 2006)

If he's got his discus then NO ONE stands a chance against him! You wouldn't even be able to get near him, he'll have your head off before you even spot him!


----------



## Paige Turner (Nov 3, 2006)

I think we'd better start a thread called "Spartan vs. Larry," and if concensus sees the Spartan through that ordeal, he can move on the considerably greater challenge of the Predator.


----------



## Spartan27 (Nov 3, 2006)

Ok....someone come up with something esle....the Spartan is tired of sushi anyway...need some real food


----------



## Paige Turner (Nov 3, 2006)

Here, this should sort it once and for all. I've just whipped up a Spartan vs. Predator computer simulation. Let me just start it up and we'll see if… woops, that didn't take long. Spartan beheaded in 1.3 seconds. Hmm. I'll just slow down the Predator, maybe take away the three-bladed knife… there we go, and _run._ Oh, dear, that was pretty gruesome. Spartan didn't even get his sword out of the sheath, and now the Pedator is using his spinal column for a loofah. 

Tell you what, let me keep finessing this. I'm sure we can find a level where Spartan could be competative.


----------



## Spartan27 (Nov 3, 2006)

Paige, you hurt my feelings.....I guess I'll go set on a rock someplace and comb my long bronze colored-oily hair....boo hoo...still don't like sushi...nor crab cakes (maybe if their from maryland).


----------



## Iceblade (Sep 7, 2010)

I know this is an old thread but I can't help but interject my opinion. I have seen most of the predator movies and the predator vs aliens and I have always liked the ugly beasts. I have also been studying the Spartans for years.

Spartan trained from the age of seven to twenty then served till they were fifty. Their life's were devoted to war and war only. They were tought to fight, run, steal, sneak and cause general destruction. I honestly think the Spartan would win bassed on my studies. 

Also take into not that this is hand to hand, something the Spartans excelled at. Where as it seems the Predators are more distances fighters who rely on their tec to hunt. So I think without their cloaking or their guns or their visor they wouldn't have as much of an edge.

So I go with the Spartan.


----------



## clovis-man (Sep 7, 2010)

Personally, I prefer Fantasy Football.


----------



## PTeppic (Sep 8, 2010)

After reading both sides, I'd say it would certainly be one of the best matchings proposed for a while, with good arguments on both sides.

Some other things to think about:
+ whilst the Spartans were very fit and well trained, the Predators weren't slouches; they were (presumably) trained as, well, predators, to pass a coming-of-age test to the death. Theirs was also a warrior culture.
+ Spartan weapons were bronze: such a shield would be almost no defence against the Predators' weapons, which would tear it up like butter
+ for what limited advantage it would offer, as above, only the richer hoplites wore body armour
+ the Spartans' primary fighting weapon and technique was phalanx with doru (spear). Forget all the sword stuff in "300", most of their warfare was phalanx to phalanx. Yes, they did show it, with the overlapping shields to protect one-another. A Predator would just jump into the middle and massacre them from the inside. Oh, he'd be taken down, but not before killing half the phalanx. Their swords were only a secondary weapon if their spears broke or the phalanx broke up for some reason - again, they're bronze and would crumble against Predator-compound blades.


----------



## Iceblade (Sep 8, 2010)

While the Phalanx was the golden standard they had extensive training with their short swords too. Also the Spartans had a fighting art knows as pancration that made them very skilled at close fighting.
As for the shield if you remember this is a no tec fight then look back at the low tec weapons in the movies. Non of the disks went that deep into anything. Therefor I think the shield would be a solid defense.
So while one on one was not what they were used to I think the Spartan as the training and the knowledge to go at it one on one.

If you look at the new movie the Yakuza guy with a Katana didn't do so bad against a predator.


----------



## J-WO (Sep 8, 2010)

While the phalanx was the Spartan form of battlefield combat, one must also consider the _Krypteia, _a sort of secret police-cum-special forces group (modern definitions don't really work here). Intelligent youths were selected for it by giving them a blade and telling them to go out and kill a helot (a slave) in the dead of night. Not a particularly difficult task, perhaps, but it certainly bloodied them for tasks of a non-battlefield nature. Also, they were almost certainly trained in the hellenic martial art of pankreiata (might have the spelling wrong there, sorry!) to a fine degree.

Whether any of that could beat a Predator or not, I really can't say.  But Spartan martiality had life beyond the Phalanx.

(Hmm... could Lykurgus, he who gave the Spartans their way of life, have been a Predator? I see a 300 vs Predator comic here!)


----------



## Iceblade (Sep 8, 2010)

An interesting theory about Lykurgus.
All in all win or loose neither side would walk away unhurt. However I'm still pro Spartan.


----------



## Tinsel (Oct 9, 2010)

I hope that Hollywood does not read this thread or else we will have to suffer watching this block buster, this Spartan versus Predator.


----------



## Dozmonic (Oct 9, 2010)

I've read before: Who would win in a fight if you locked a chimp and Mike Tyson in a room?

The answer: The chimp would walk out the victor pretty quickly... but it might be missing a bit of its ear.

Inferior strength, inferior speed, inferior weapons. The only advantage the Spartan would have is his better vision and that would count for nothing if the predator controlled the battlefield as they usually do and set an ambush. Bye bye leather pantie man o/


----------



## J-WO (Oct 9, 2010)

What about a _Halo_ Spartan? Huh?


----------



## R M Tobias (Oct 11, 2010)

J-WO said:


> What about a _Halo_ Spartan? Huh?



Still Predator. Masterchef only runs on inferior platforms.


----------



## Toby Frost (Oct 11, 2010)

Well, I'm with Dozmonic on this one. Seeing how a gorilla can pull a person apart, and seeing that the Predator is a bit bigger than a gorilla and much more warlike and skillful, I don't rate the spartan's chances. I'd be like trying to do judo on a tiger.

Of course, they would both be beaten by a shark riding an elephant, which is the most dangerous animal of all (excluding Cthulhu).


----------



## J-WO (Oct 11, 2010)

R M Tobias said:


> Still Predator. Masterchef only runs on inferior platforms.



Leave his footwear out of this!


----------



## R M Tobias (Oct 11, 2010)

J-WO said:


> Leave his footwear out of this!




I think you're Reach-ing


----------



## PTeppic (Oct 11, 2010)

Toby Frost said:


> Of course, they would both be beaten by a shark riding an elephant, which is the most dangerous animal of all (excluding Cthulhu).



With a hippotamus as escort... as they're pretty unpleasant and fatal too. Can outrun a man, and "...considered to be one of the few most dangerous large animals in Africa." (wiki)


----------



## vector7 (Oct 17, 2010)

'I thot I thaw a Spartan... I did I thaw a Spartan.'

Guess, the Predator would win easily. Really a no-brainer. However, he might just snatch it if we argued that the fight be in a place which kinda helped the Predator's powers. 

But, what if he is the Spartan from the Halo series of games? Any chance?


----------



## J-WO (Oct 18, 2010)

Hang on a moment--Danny-bloody-Glover beat a Predator! Danny 'too old for this sh*t' Glover! Are we seriously suggesting DG could best the creme de la creme of Greece's foremost millitary city state?


----------

